# MY 2.5 Turbo Build - 2007 Jetta 5 Speed PIC HEAVY



## kirtster (Apr 10, 2008)

package at front of my house 
 
c2 kit! 
 
the turbo 
 
beginning of tear down... 
 
engine bay 
 
exhaust mani is gone! 
 
new turbo/manifold/gaskets/return fittings 
 

here are a few pictures so far....ill post the rest piece by piece.


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

Looks like its gona be wicked fun :thumbup:


----------



## kirtster (Apr 10, 2008)

old exhaust studs 
 
my 2.5 in to 3.5 out magnaflow exhaust sounds good. highway drone


----------



## kirtster (Apr 10, 2008)

MK5golf said:


> Looks like its gona be wicked fun :thumbup:


 oh it is! hahah im a little late on forums :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## kirtster (Apr 10, 2008)

oil pan 
 
wastegate ...2 springs are inside the wastegate itself so dont forget to check! i used a vice 
 
engine bay - wastegate turbo and manifold installed:thumbup: 
 
oil pan off 
 
top of oil pan 
 
scraping off gasket then used air tool and brush attachment to clean it all up 
 
jett chillin 
 
TAPPED


----------



## kirtster (Apr 10, 2008)

pressure fitting 
 
running to turbo 
 

INTERCOOLER PIPING 
:thumbup: 
 
 
piping hooked up to tranny 
 
engine bay - ordered a foot long 3" connector for air filter 
 
drilled a hole for air sensor fits perfectly snug 
 
forge 007 - :thumbup: 
 
in my driveway!!! 
 
chillen!!!! :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## kirtster (Apr 10, 2008)

now i am waiting on boost gauge and steering pod. i think i blew a valve cover gasket already and i am replacing it tomorrow and checking my PCV...if ANYBODY else has had this issue let me know  

oh and i still need to put my fog lights back in and stuff but should be done this weekend...then ill take some vidsss


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

nice :thumbup: 
i really want to turbo mine but its so expensive.


----------



## kirtster (Apr 10, 2008)

SocoJoe said:


> :thumbup:


 thanks for the :thumbup: ! and your view


----------



## kirtster (Apr 10, 2008)

ripNdip said:


> nice :thumbup:
> i really want to turbo mine but its so expensive.


 it is expensive and ive been saving for this....also purchased 2 240sx's throughout the years and made a grand on one and 1500 on another so buying and selling is a good money maker :thumbup::laugh: 

but thanks for the view! now i need to save for airbags and rim setup! but college is the burden :banghead:


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

Haha yea if I didn't bag my car and buy works I probably could have afforded a turbo... College is now my priority though this upcoming fall.


----------



## kirtster (Apr 10, 2008)

ripNdip said:


> Haha yea if I didn't bag my car and buy works I probably could have afforded a turbo... College is now my priority though this upcoming fall.


 :banghead::banghead::banghead: never ending with how much you can do with your car lol thats why i plan on having mine the rest of my life. haha


----------

